# 10 day old fry and new born fry



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

i hae 20 odd 10 day old fry, in the main tank! and i have 20 odd fry born this morning in the breeder!!! when can i release the new fry into the main part of the tank, i have another one that i think is gonna pop in the next couple of days, so will the breeder for that!


----------



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

forgot to add, that they are in a 26 litre tank, with an undergravel filter the 10 day old ones are doing well and quite a lot bigger than the new ones!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

are the 10 day old ones in a diff tank? is so, you can add the new ones to the 10 day old tank. they will be fine.


----------



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

they are in the same tank, the 10 day old ones in the main part, the new ones are in a breeder floating on the top!, just thought the filter maybe a bit strong for the little little ones


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

jolondon said:


> they are in the same tank, the 10 day old ones in the main part, the new ones are in a breeder floating on the top!, just thought the filter maybe a bit strong for the little little ones


They'll manage with the filter as long as the intake is covered so they can't be sucked in through the holes. (Pantyhose, a piece of sponge inside it, etc.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

a piece of sponge OUTSIDE the intake!


----------



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

is an undergravel filter! no intake? im lost!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

mouth-size rule applies. If the fry fit in a fish's mouth, it is likely to be lunch. If you really want to keep all the fry, its time for a fry tank.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

lol u dont need to cover it with any thing. a UGF wont suck up ur fry.


----------



## Ace (Mar 16, 2010)

They should be fine to be in the same tank.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

i have had the same issue and i made myself a breeder with some netting from my daughters old halloween costume and put my fry all in there and my females in my bought breeder i have a fry at about 3 wk and 15 1 weeks old and 5 1 day old fry all in the same breeder so yea i will put mine in the main tank when they are bigger than bite size lol maybe a cm or so


----------



## Lissa_678 (Mar 1, 2010)

I allow my girls to give birth in a breeder and let the little ones stay there for a few days, then I move them to a seperate 5 gal nursery tank with a sponge filter instead of the ones with an intake. I leave them in that tank until they're big enough that they won't get sucked up by the filter in my 15 gal tank, and then allow them to grow there until they're big enough to either be sold to the local fish store, or are large enough to be added to my main community tank (30 gal) without being sucked up by _that_ filter. Seems to be a relatively good process, in my experience. Haven't had any issues yet, other than my one last night where a fish I thought was too young suddenly gave birth and 90% of them were still born or underformed.


----------

